# REHOME: Long Island, NY (RESOLVED)



## TrixieRabbit

Hey guys,

Well, I have some bad news. DH and I have given it much considerationand have come to the conclusion that we need to find our little Trixiegirl a new home. We are not going to just "give her away" to a shelteror pound, but we need to find someone responsible and caring who willlove her as much as we do. DH has severe allergies to hay and grassand, as it turns out, animal fur, and has been getting sickconsistently for months. After one sinus infection after the other, hewent to a second allergistwho confirmed that having a bunnyindoors in a small condo isthe culprit to hisallergies.

PLEASEdo notflame me for this, because I loveTrixie and it is painful enough to have to part with her. But weareNOT just going to giveher to anybody who wants apetfor their kid, which is why I am posting this here at therisk of getting flamed.

We have considered all our other options and they are justnotrealistic for the quality of life of our little bunny(putting her outside, smaller cage, etc) 

SO....Trixie is FREE to agood, responsiblehome andI will include her 3-story, custom-made home as well as a small arearug, toys and a carrier and also an excersise pen. I will also includeall her veterinary records, bags of litter (woody pet), andfood. She is also spayed and litter box trained.

Dh and I live on Long Island, NY in Suffolk County. If you areinterested in adopting Trixie, wecan arrangea pickup, etc or even meet halfway.

I am including a link to my bunny blog with pics of our little one and her cage.

Pleaseunderstand thatthe reason I am posting hereis because the people on here really care for their rabbits and are thekind of people that Trixie would do good with. 
Thanks so much!
Denise and Paul and Trixie

Here's the link:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12961&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## Michaela

How awful you have to part with her, I can tell you really don't want to and will really miss her**

*TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> We have considered all our other options and they are justnotrealistic for the quality of life of our little bunny(putting her outside, smaller cage, etc)


Are you not able to put her outside, or do you think it's cruel?

There is nothing wrong with rabbits living outside as long as they getlots of love and attention, have big enough hutches/houses and haveenough warmth in winter. I have 3 outdoor rabbits and i can tell youthey have a wonderful quality of life, we bring them in the houseregularly and they get showered with care!

Sorry about that, I just get a bit annoyed when people say rabbitsshouldn't live outside!But I don't even know if that's whatyou're saying!

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## naturestee

Moved to Rescue Me!

I'm so sorry you have to rehome Trixie. I know how much youlove her. Nobody here is going to be mad at you.You're a great bunny mom, this is just an unfortunate circumstance.

Michaela, if she's in a condo that means she doesn't have a yard. 

If there's no prospective home nearby, maybe we could help with transport to get her to a good home?

I wish I could take her, but I don't have room or time for another rabbit that might not bond with my other buns.


----------



## Michaela

*naturestee wrote: *


> Michaela, if she's in a condo that means she doesn't have a yard.


Ah right, I didn't know what a condo was:?

Sorry!:embarrassed:

I do really hope things work out and you find her a suitable home:bunny19

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Haley

Aww Im so sorry to hear this Denise. I know youhave a lot on your plate right now and I know you guys have doneeverything you can to keep little Trixiein your home.

We'll do everything we can to help find her a great home. If anyone isinterested, even if its a bit far, let us know and maybe we can use thetransport team to get her to a new loving home.


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Thanks, everyone. I really appreciate this.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh my.....what an adorable rabbit. If only youlived here in Tx where I could get her. I already have Puck and Milinaas lops along with their daughter....so I don't think that Art wouldlet me take another lop....

I wish you well in finding her a good home...maybe one close enough that you can visit her? Or would that be too hard?

Peg


----------



## Pipp

Oh no, poor Denise! And poor Paul. :sad:This mustjust be gutwrenching! :tears2:

Trixie has been a much-loved member of your family, not just a toy,that's been very clear in your posts, I couldn't imagine anyone flamingyou for this.

I reallythink you can find a great place forher,itwould be nice if it was close by so you couldvisit. I'm sure Halley and Baci will do their usual stellarjob of letting everybody here from your area know.Ithink there's a lucky family out there somewhere that will win theTrixie lottery. She's really a prize. 

So sorry, but unfortunately, these things dohappen. You gave it a great shot, so sorry the verdict didn'twork out in you and Pauland Trixie'sfavor.But she will be fine.(Andso will poor Paul. He really needstobe able tofeel healthy and comfortable in his home).

I'll be watching this thread (and checking my address book).

sas  and the hairballs :brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## JimD

:?....any luck?


----------



## JimD

Hello Denise!

onder: I was wondering if you've had any luck rehoming Trixie?

`jim


----------



## Haley

any updates for us Denise?

And Jim, dare I ask, are you interested?


----------



## JimD

*Haley wrote: *


> And Jim, dare I ask, are you interested?



:expressionless


----------



## TrixieRabbit

No, unfortunately, no luck. Not one person haseven shown interest in adopting Trixie. I just started a new job andunfortunately haven't had time lately to post ads on petfinder oranywhere else sinceI do not have internet access at the newjob. I am asking everyone I know, but no one seems to want a rabbit. Itjust strikes me as so odd, since I wanted a rabbit SO BAD! 

So, in the meantime, DH is staying out of the computer room as much aspossible and I take care of Trix myself. I try and spend a couple hourswith her each day, even if it's just sitting with her in her pen andreading a little while she chews my reading material. lol....

Please let me know if you know of anyone who might be interested. 
Thanks!

~Denise, Paul and Trix


----------



## naturestee

Jiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmm, want anotherbunny? Can the cage fit in your bunny room? Thebase is only 2x3 grids.


----------



## Haley

I wish I could take her..she is such a little doll. 

I just love this pic of her:







Only the best home will do for Princess Trixie!


----------



## TrixieRabbit

OooooohhhhhJI-IIIIIIIIIIMMMMMM...could I interest you in a princess of a bunny?


----------



## ani-lover

JIMMMM
i think you want trixie
and you want another bunny two 
don't you she'll be your best friend
and you probably will spoil her overtime

are you interested????


----------



## ani-lover

where exactly is this bun located???


----------



## Haley

She's in Long Island, NY


----------



## ani-lover

what town??


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*ani-lover wrote: *


> what town??


Here you go. Long Island, NY in Suffolk County. correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ani-lover

yes , i understand that but what town/city does trixie currently live in?


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Hi! She lives in Holtsville. Yainterested? Dh said he would even drive to wherever to drop her offwith her new owner if they were in a driveable distance....


----------



## ani-lover

I am interested and am wondering if we canarrange a visit to meet her and see if i can take her off your hands.I live in patchogue and it would be a nice quick and easy drive to comeand meet you and trixie and maybe adopt her and give her a new lovinghome.:bunnydance: (by the way how old is your little trixie.) 

~ani-lover~


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh that would be wonderful, I really hope this works out for you and maybe you both can meet up every now and then.

Bless your heart if you take pretty Trixie. :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp

This would be soooo awesome. I can't think of a better situation for Trixie than to go home with Ani-Lover. 

I really hope this happens! :kiss:



sas


----------



## Haley

One thing Ani-lover, is that Trixie is an indoorbunny. I think I remember you saying that Domino is an outside bunny.Would you be able to provide this little princess with an indoor home?


----------



## ani-lover

trixie i understand is an indoor bunny i knowand it may be a possibility that she could live indoors with us but she"might be outside" for a short while. although it will be nice to haveanother bunny (since domino is getting old) it will make some changeshappen.


----------



## ani-lover

I am realy looking forward to possiblymeeting trixie because i have wanted another rabbit for awhile and iknow she is an indoor rabbit she probably could be in our house andmake friends with domino also you could visit if you want and believeme, if i adopt her she will be as spoiled as domino.


----------



## TrixieRabbit

I sent you a PM. Trixie is a princess, so she would demand so much spoiling it would even make Domino jealous! LOL.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*ani-lover wrote:*


> trixie i understand is an indoor bunny i know and it may bea possibility that she could live indoors with us but she "might beoutside" for a short while.


I just want to add my 2 sense but based on my lack of knowledge of yourarea, I can't really say exactly. But for my area it is definitely muchtoo late to put a rabbit outdoors! It's November meaning it could getrather cold (in comparison to the normal) and it is a definite no-noputting a rabbit outside in cold weather when it is used to the warmhouse. Add the stress of the move and the shock of temperature change,it is bad news for the bunny. On top of that, you said a little whilemeaning the rabbit would be moved inside before the spring? That isalsonot a good idea because then they can suffer from heatstroke.

(Keep in mind I'm basing this on geography and considering yourproximity to Canada, I would assume you have cold winters as well.)

That's just my 2 cents, last year we had a really mild winter and Imoved a rabbit outside in November and her coat was thrown off for thewhole winter. She never grew a thick winter coat like she has this yearmeaning she had less insulation than my other bunnies.


----------



## ani-lover

my bunny that i have right now is 15 and helives outdoors with plastic wrapped on his cage and a big pile ofhay, and he also gets warm water frequently in winter so heis warm. our winters haven't been bad for a few years now. In the eventthat it does get cold or a rabbit gets sick they do come inside forawhile until it gets warm again or they get back to normal health. myrabbit is very warm and my family has a lot of experience with manytypes of animals including rabbits so I am knowledgeble with my petsand that is one reason I know I might be able to adopt TRIXIE. 

we also have an out door barn that my rabbit can also stay indue to the fact I used to have three horses and between 22 and 34rabbits. we had an indoor rabbit and ferrets and many other exoticcreatures for awhile.


----------



## aurora369

Ani-lover, I believe the point that MBB istrying to make is not that rabbits shouldn't be housed outdoors (allthree of hers live very well outside), but that a rabbit moved frominside to outside at this time of the year is not capable of building aproper winter coat.

If it was earlier in the year (around August/Sept), then it would beokay because the weather would be cooling down and would trigger awarmer coat to grow in. But because Trixie has been livingindoors, she hasn't grown a winter coat. 

So Trixie would have to live indoors untill spring time when the weather starts to warm up.

After that time, she would be okay living outdoors and she would grow a nice winter coat for next winter.

We all understand that you would make a wonderful home! It's just the circumstances caused by the time of year.

--Dawn


----------



## JimD

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> .....last year we had a really mild winter and Imoved a rabbit outside in November and her coat was thrown off for thewhole winter. She never grew a thick winter coat like she has this yearmeaning she had less insulation than my other bunnies.



HI MBB!! :wave:

Good point! All 8 of my buns are indoors and just finished a heavyshead/molt....and I'm sure many other owners have had the same happenby them.
Their coats grew in, but lacked the heavier characteristics of a goodwinter coat. Fine for indoors at a constant 70 degrees, but notsufficient to insulate againt the elements.

IMO......I think the change might be a bit overwhelming for a young indoor bunnie.

`jim


----------



## TinysMom

MBB has a really good point here. I agree thatit is too late in the year to move the rabbit to living outside (and inmy opinion - even a barn-like structure probably wouldn't besufficient). I grew up in Ct. and remember what the winters can be like(and yes, I had rabbits as a kid - even in the winter).

Around here, our big concern isn't cold but heat. I just rehomedseveral rabbits and talked to everybody before they took them to makesure that either the rabbits would be indoors or that they knew how tocare for them if they were outdoors (in a shed or something). It stillcan hit 80 or so here - so I explained about frozen water bottles,etc. 

I guess my point is this - when moving a rabbit and having it liveoutside when it has lived inside - you really need to do so at a mildtime of year that is closest to the temperature the rabbit is used toliving in.

Peg
P.S. Wow Ani - you've had a rabbit for 15 years? That is awesome!*

MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> *ani-lover wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> trixie iunderstand is an indoor bunny i know and it may be a possibility thatshe could live indoors with us but she "might be outside" for a shortwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to add my 2 sense but based on my lack of knowledge of yourarea, I can't really say exactly. But for my area it is definitely muchtoo late to put a rabbit outdoors!
Click to expand...


----------



## TrixieRabbit

*JimD wrote: *


> HI MBB!! :wave:
> 
> Good point! All 8 of my buns are indoors and just finished a heavyshead/molt....and I'm sure many other owners have had the same happenby them.
> Their coats grew in, but lacked the heavier characteristics of a goodwinter coat. Fine for indoors at a constant 70 degrees, but notsufficient to insulate againt the elements.
> 
> IMO......I think the change might be a bit overwhelming for a young indoor bunnie.
> 
> `jim




Trixie is also near the end of a really big shed/molt and has a thinnercoat than she previously did. Which is one of my main concerns abouther living outside. 
I sent you a PM ani-lover, I don't see that you have responded,although you have responded on this board. Please check your messages,there's one in there from me
~Denise


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

I would consider taking Trixie....


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...I'm so sorry to hear that you guys are forced to rehome Trixie. 

But...I know that in you posting on this forum, you'll find her a veryloving, happy home.  So, major kudos to you fordoing it this way. 

I'm so sorry, and I know you'll miss your little girl. I knowthings have been so hard for you for the past few months, and I'm sorryto hear that you have to lose such a dear friend. But...I cansee that you're doing it for her good, as well as your husband's, andthat kind of self-less love does not go unrewarded in life.We love you for taking the time to do this so wonderfully, and witheveryone in mind so much!! 

I hope you'll still consider posting on the board...we'll miss you somuch if we don't hear from you occassionally to know how you're doingand what's new and such! 

It's okay if you don't think you can, after having to rehome your girl,though...we all completely understand your situation and feel for you,Sweetie. 

Much love to you and yours,

Rosie*

P.S. If you aren't able to post anymore, many hugs and muchlove to you...it has been so wonderful knowing you and chatting withyou about things. You are such a gem!


----------



## TrixieRabbit

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Aww...I'm so sorry to hear that you guys are forced torehome Trixie.
> 
> But...I know that in you posting on this forum, you'll find her a veryloving, happy home.  So, major kudos to you fordoing it this way.
> 
> I'm so sorry, and I know you'll miss your little girl. I knowthings have been so hard for you for the past few months, and I'm sorryto hear that you have to lose such a dear friend. But...I cansee that you're doing it for her good, as well as your husband's, andthat kind of self-less love does not go unrewarded in life.We love you for taking the time to do this so wonderfully, and witheveryone in mind so much!!
> 
> I hope you'll still consider posting on the board...we'll miss you somuch if we don't hear from you occassionally to know how you're doingand what's new and such!
> 
> It's okay if you don't think you can, after having to rehome your girl,though...we all completely understand your situation and feel for you,Sweetie.
> 
> Much love to you and yours,
> 
> Rosie*
> 
> P.S. If you aren't able to post anymore, many hugs and muchlove to you...it has been so wonderful knowing you and chatting withyou about things. You are such a gem!




OF COURSE I will keep posting! I mean, everyone on here is just so niceand any friend of a bunny is a friend of mine! HAHA! So you can lookfor me on the off-topic board. I may not be able to have a bunny now,but hopefully one day in the future I can work something out when Ihave a house that will be beneficial to all of my family...
Thanks for the kind words, Rosie. 

XOXO,
Denise


----------



## maherwoman

You're so welcome...I was just letting you know that you're loved here, and would be so missed!! 

Glad to hear we'll still be able to chat with you!! I'm sure you guys will be able to have another bun in thefuture. 

In the meantime, keep your spirits up...and my best wishes for you guys and your Trixie girl! 

P.S. I SO wish I weren't on the other side of the countryfrom you...if I were closer, I would take Trixie home in anINSTANT!!!! Who _wouldn't_ want a cute, sweet littlebunny princess like her? 

:bunnydance::bunnydance: And I'm sure Maisie and Flower agree!! 
*
TrixieRabbit wrote:*


> OF COURSE I willkeep posting! I mean, everyone on here is just so nice and any friendof a bunny is a friend of mine! HAHA! So you can look for me on theoff-topic board. I may not be able to have a bunny now, but hopefullyone day in the future I can work something out when I have a house thatwill be beneficial to all of my family...
> Thanks for the kind words, Rosie.
> 
> XOXO,
> Denise


----------



## ilovetegocalderon




----------



## JimD

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> I would consider taking Trixie....


:bump


----------



## JimD

onder:?


----------



## ani-lover

trixierabbit, i am sending you a pm.


----------



## TrixieRabbit

*ani-lover wrote: *


> trixierabbit, i am sending you a pm.




Hey ani-lover, I didn't get anything yet? Maybe you can try to resend...there is nothing in my inbox.


----------



## ani-lover

OK TRIXIERABBIT the pm should be in your mailbox now:bunnydance:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

I'm going to see Trixie this weekend.


----------



## ani-lover

I am going to adopt her since it would be easier if the owners want to visit her or something.


----------



## Haley

woohoo! 

I hope little Trixie can find a home. Shes such a special little girl. Let us know how it goes ILTC!!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

*ani-lover wrote:*


> I am going to adopt her since it would be easier if theowners want to visit her or something.


I live in New York too...and I have an appointment to see her Saturday.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

*Haley wrote: *


> woohoo!
> 
> I hope little Trixie can find a home. Shes such a special little girl. Let us know how it goes ILTC!!


Im sure I'll love Trixie! I cant wait to take herhome. I've been waiting for this week to end so I can see her.


----------



## ani-lover

I have been talking to trixies owner and i live about 15 minutes away from them.


----------



## Pipp

I think Denise wants to meet everybody who'sinterested and make a decision based on what's best for Trixie --whatever will make the easiest transition for her. 

There are so many sweet rabbits needing homes, everybunny will be a winner. 

sas


----------



## Haley

Im sure Denise is keeping all her options openand talking to both of you, since you are obviously bothinterested. Im guessing she is trying to get to know each ofyou to see who would make the best match for Trixie.

Denise is very lucky to have two people interested in giving her littleone a loving home. Thank you both so much! In sure Denise will choosethe home she feels is best for Trixie.

Keep us posted!


----------



## ani-lover

that is very true although i am looking forward to meeting her.and she can live indoors:bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove

It's great to see that Trixie will be getting a great new home, with whoever ends up taking her home. :colors:


----------



## ani-lover

i hope i take her home


----------



## MyBoyHarper

I agree Missy, Trixie is such a loving cutie!I'm sureTrixie's mom will make a good choice. I know Calderonis an incredible bunny owner with lots of knowledgeand Trixiewould definitely be loved!


----------



## TinysMom

I think the thing to remember is that it isn'twhat our forum members want - its what is best for the rabbit. For allwe know, Trixie might even be best off with someone who isn't a forummember but really loves rabbits (maybe they'd wind up joining theforum).

As a breeder, I recently rehomed about 1/4 of my rabbits in a 10 dayperiod. Some folks didn't get a rabbit...others got more than one(especially if they were knowledgable). Some folks never ever got tosee my babies - others had first shot at them.

I am adopted and my mom has told me many times what my parents weretold by the workers. "We aren't here to give you a baby. We're here tofind the right home for the babies we have."

That has been my attitude as a breeder towards my rabbits - I'm here todo what is best for THEM....even if it means turning someone down.

I think its great that you both are going to get to meet Trixie....andher slaves. But please remember if they wind up saying no or pickingsomeone else...its because they have to do what is best for Trixie. 

Just my .02

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA

Well said Tinysmom.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## MyBoyHarper

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I think the thing to remember is that it isn't what ourforum members want - its what is best for the rabbit. For all we know,Trixie might even be best off with someone who isn't a forum member butreally loves rabbits (maybe they'd wind up joining the forum).
> 
> As a breeder, I recently rehomed about 1/4 of my rabbits in a 10 dayperiod. Some folks didn't get a rabbit...others got more than one(especially if they were knowledgable). Some folks never ever got tosee my babies - others had first shot at them.
> 
> I am adopted and my mom has told me many times what my parents weretold by the workers. "We aren't here to give you a baby. We're here tofind the right home for the babies we have."
> 
> That has been my attitude as a breeder towards my rabbits - I'm here todo what is best for THEM....even if it means turning someone down.
> 
> I think its great that you both are going to get to meet Trixie....andher slaves. But please remember if they wind up saying no or pickingsomeone else...its because they have to do what is best for Trixie.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> Peg


:yeahthat


----------



## TrixieRabbit

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I think thething to remember is that it isn't what our forum members want - itswhat is best for the rabbit. For all we know, Trixie might even be bestoff with someone who isn't a forum member but really loves rabbits(maybe they'd wind up joining the forum).
> 
> As a breeder, I recently rehomed about 1/4 of my rabbits in a 10 dayperiod. Some folks didn't get a rabbit...others got more than one(especially if they were knowledgable). Some folks never ever got tosee my babies - others had first shot at them.
> 
> I am adopted and my mom has told me many times what my parents weretold by the workers. "We aren't here to give you a baby. We're here tofind the right home for the babies we have."
> 
> That has been my attitude as a breeder towards my rabbits - I'm here todo what is best for THEM....even if it means turning someone down.
> 
> I think its great that you both are going to get to meet Trixie....andher slaves. But please remember if they wind up saying no or pickingsomeone else...its because they have to do what is best for Trixie.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> Peg
> 
> 
> 
> :yeahthat
Click to expand...

WOW! Couldn't have said it better myself. It's not about WHO I likebetter, it's about whose home would be best for my baby girl. I havebeen talking to both Ani-lover and ILTC since they have both expressedinterest in Trixie. Ani-lover and her dad stopped by last night to meether with her rabbit Domino and let me tell you, Trixie and Domino hitit off instantly! So much so that when he hopped into HER cage, sheflopped down behind him and stretched out against his back. Ani-loveris a very sweet young lady and has a background in animal husbandrysince her and her family used to run a rabbitry. 
ILTC is scheduled to come to my home today to meet Trixie and thentomorrow my husband's co-worker is coming with his son and daughter tomeet Trixie as well.
Thank you all SO MUCH for showing interest in my bunny and for beingwilling to open your hearts and homes to a new rabbit. It's soreassuring to know that whoever I pick will be a wonderful rabbit ownersince you are all GREAT!
~Denise


----------



## Michaela

I'm so glad Trixie has found a new home...wherever it is I'm sure it will be great

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Here are pics from when Ani-lover and Dominocame over to meet Trixie. I think somewhere down the line these 2 arerelated. Maybe Domino is Trixie's great-great Uncle! 
Enjoy!
PS: As soon as Ani-lover's dad asked if Trixie was litter-box trainedand right after I replied that her litter box manners areimpeccable...she left a mess EVERYWHERE! So don't mind the poops...Ithink she got a little excited 










































This is when she plopped down behind him:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awww look at that, how cute. I hope you find someone.

I would be upset if no one had not called me or let me know that they could not make it.


----------



## samixXx

AWW
they look like they got on really well
both are so adorable.


----------



## ani-lover

and just before we left, i was putting domino back in his carrier for the 2 min. ride home and while i was doing so 

with a quick thought trixie grabbed dominos treats out of theside pocket and ran into her bunny mansion trying to save them forherself:laugh::runningrabbit:


----------



## mambo101

The change in the"impeccable" litter habits wereprobably just a result of seeing another rabbit. All my rabbits havegreat litter habits in their cage, but when they are outside of theircage and get near the other rabbits cages, they tend to drop a fewpresents.


----------



## Haley

wow..those two do look like twins!

Ani, would it ever be possible to bring Domino inside if you did end upadopting Trixie? They seem like they would get along great and thatcage is definitely big enough for two.


----------



## TrixieRabbit

*Haley wrote: *


> wow..those two do look like twins!
> 
> Ani, would it ever be possible to bring Domino inside if you did end upadopting Trixie? They seem like they would get along great and thatcage is definitely big enough for two.




And there's a THIRD level, too!


----------



## Haley

I know..thats got to be one of the best cagesIve ever seen. I showed my boyfriend Trixie's thread with the pics ofher cage and he said he thinks we need to build Tumnus one that big


----------



## samixXx

any updates on trixie getting a new home?:elephant:


----------



## ani-lover

trixie gets to stayat her houseand doesnt have to make a bunny move


----------



## samixXx

thats great news 
pehaps you and domino could visit her again, they looked like they had alot of fun.:bunnydance:


----------



## ani-lover

yeah they did hav fun and we may set up a play date or 2


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Yep! DH and I did a lot of talking and we aregoing to try and work it out. When it came down to it, the mere idea ofgiving her up broke my heart. Especially once I found her a good homeand STILL couldn't bring myself to give her up. We are going to try andswitch to hay cubes and see how that helps DH's allergies.


----------



## ani-lover

trixierabbit if you need to get rid of her ever ill take her if you need


----------



## samixXx

is it the fur hes allergic to or the hay?


----------



## JimD

*TrixieRabbit wrote:*


> Yep! DH and I did a lot of talking and we are going to tryand work it out. When it came down to it, the mere idea of giving herup broke my heart. Especially once I found her a good home and STILLcouldn't bring myself to give her up. We are going to try and switch tohay cubes and see how that helps DH's allergies.


:happydance

I bumped a thread, that Buck started, entitled "Hay or not to Hay?"
Many owners/breeders don't feed hay and opt for a good pelletized feed.


----------



## mambo101

I am so happy that you are going to try to keep Trixie. Hope the hay cubes deal works out.


----------



## nermal71

Also have your DH talk to his doctor.We have 3 dogs. I am slightly allergic to all 3 of them But in order to keep them we talked and I am on an allergymedicine to keep it bearable. I feel fine most ofthe time only have problems when the farmers are cutting crops theneven allergy meds can't keep up. But there are alot of reallywonderful allergy meds out there.


----------



## JimD

Any updates for our inquiring minds???? :?


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Hi...I'm mom to two adorable buns....sorry aboutnot having pics...need to get a digital camera, etc.first....anyway....has Trixie found a home? We live incentral PA, and I've got the yearnin' to adopt another bunny.....hasshe had any medical issues....and does she get along with otherbuns? Our Pumpkin is a 6 year old solitary bunny (by herchoice), and Whiskers is our almost 3 year old boy....he seems to getalong well with other buns when he visits friends....anyway, justchecking in to learn more about Trixie....I checked out herpics...she's adorable......thanx for getting back to me.....Grace


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Hi Jim....just wanted to say that I love the picyou have with your chocolate bunny....we have two...a mini-rex mix, anda netherland dwarf.....just the same coloring as your sweetiebun....


----------



## ani-lover

trixie does not need a new home and she is going to remain with her owners


----------



## Haley

Ani, I think Jim was referring to the allergiesTrixie's daddy has and if theyve gotten any better (they were talkingabout doing some things to make it better for him).

Any news, Denise?


----------



## ani-lover

yes i understand what jim is saying but denise is going to keep trixie:bunnydance:


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Hi guys!

Well, as of now, Trixie is still with me. We are still looking to rehome our baby, but only to an INDOOR home. 
So if anyone is still interested in giving this spoiled little lady a good INDOOR home, please feel free to PM me. 

~Denise


----------



## maherwoman

Again, oh how I wish I wasn't on the other sideof the country from you, Denise!!! I've had a soft spot forTrixie since the moment I laid eyes on your little avatar of her cuddlylittle self!! And mine are indoor buns, too!Argh...the torture!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

I know what you are saying Rosie, I'm in anothercountry, but closer than you. She's adorable. Icould give Wilbur a Harem.LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JimD

I wish I had the time and space to devote to that little sweetie 

Count on me to help with transporting if needed.

Right now it's a little cramped here.As soon as the buns arein their new room I could offer to short-term foster Trixie if needed.

~jim


----------



## maherwoman

Yeah, nothing worse than being in love with an available bunny that's just too far away to see! 

I've always been in love with Mr. Tumnus, but I know that little boy's not budgin' from his home! 

Hehe...my husband read what I said, and said, "I dunno...I'm kindaHAPPY they live so far away! We've got too many animalsalready!" Hehe...he's right, though...two cats and two buns(with huge cages) in a one bedroom, and them all having to be out herewith us at night (because my daughter has the bedroom)...gets a tadcrowded at times.

Doesn't mean that if a bun in our area is in need, I won't TRYthough...how do you think Flower came to live here?Hehe... (He's now laughing, having read that, too...hehe!)
*
**SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I know what you aresaying Rosie, I'm in another country, but closer than you.She's adorable. I could give Wilbur a Harem.LOL
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TrixieRabbit

It's too bad you live so far, Rosie...I would give Trixie to you in a heartbeat! 
And Jim...you know what they say...there's ALWAYS ROOM FOR ONE MORE! LOL 

I just want to adopt Trixie out to a family that will love and spoilher as much as me and DH do. This has been a tough decision and youguys have no idea how much I love my little "smooshy face!" She reallyis a special bunny and deserves a WONDERFUL home.....


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...thank you!! That's sosweet!! Heck, if we had the money, we would plan some sort oftrip your way to get her! 

Maybe we could figure out a way if in about six months she stilldoesn't have a new home? By then, we'd have Flower spayed,and she's so darn friendly, they would probably bond justfine! Just a thought...
*
TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> It's too bad you liveso far, Rosie...I would give Trixie to you in a heartbeat!
> And Jim...you know what they say...there's ALWAYS ROOM FOR ONE MORE! LOL


----------



## turbosmommy

when u read this please pm me or email me i am very interested in trixie


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Hello everyone...

I would like to clarify something since there was some confusion. 

YES, Trixie is STILL up for adoption. I am not keeping her b/c my DH isallergic to hay and we are expecting a baby and have no where to putTrixie since her room is the only other room we have and that will bethe nursery. It's not fair to her to have to live in a small cage inour kitchen since there is no where else to put her. I also feel shedeserves a loving home with plenty of room to run around indoors andmaybe even a bunny playmate to keep her company. 

So please PM me if you are interested.
Hope this clears things up!

Thanks to all of you who have been following this thread and offering help relocating my baby! 

~Denise


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awww, it is best to do what you feel. I agree with you about how it is not fair for her to be all couped up alot.

Congrats on your new child coming up. Don't worry there are alot of people who is willing to care for her and give you updates.


----------



## TrixieRabbit

BIG NEWS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE HAVE FOUND A FOREVER HOME FOR TRIXIE! A very good friend of mine hasdecided to adopt her and we are SO THRILLED! She was not aconsideration at first, because she lives in Californina, and we boththought it would be too difficult to transport Trixie clear acrosscountry to get there. But after much researching and talking andweighing options, we realized it IS possible to transport Trixie viaplane and even spoke to someone here who transported her bunny fromCali to Ct. to her new home with much success.

SO...without further ado...I would like to announce that MAHERWOMANwill be Trixie's new owner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:colors::colors::colors::elephant::elephant::bunnydance::bunnydance::colors::colors::colors:

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! Trixie will not be flying untilMarch (when the weather warms up) and this giives us plenty of time tomake the arrangements. Rosie and I are both so excited! 
Thanks to everyone who showed interest in giving Trixie a new and werewilling to adopt a bunny from this forum. You are all amazing people!

Regards,
Denise


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...I AM SO EXCITED!! Yes, it willtake a lot of coordination to transport Trixie here, but we're willingto go through the trouble (though I don't think either one of us reallyconsiders it "trouble", hehe!). 

I have been in love with sweet Trixie bunny since the moment I laideyes on her on Denise's avatar...and am so incredibly thrilled andhonored that she'll be living in our home!

We will be taking Flower in to get spayed within a month from now, andthe plan is to transport Trixie in March. Part of the reasonis to get Flower all healed and ready for company, another part isfinancial, and the third part of the reason is the weather, since,though the cargo portion of the plane is temperature-controlled, theyrecommend not flying animals either in the heat of summer or in theextreme cold of winter. 

So, Flower will finally have a buddy! We're both so excited about this!!

And, though I'm not happy that Denise has to rehome her wonderful baby,at the same time, I'm happy that she's going to live in a loving, happyhome. 

This is such a wonderful day...and I keep thinking about the moment Isee that sweet loppy bunny face...I had such a hard time sleeping lastnight in the excitement of it all! 

YAY!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance: Maisie and Flower do the Happy BunnyDance in the honor of their new friend and sister Trixie...they can'twait to meet her!! 

Hugs and love to you all,

Rosie*

P.S. Be prepared for questions from me about spaying,bonding, animal transporting, etc...you know they're coming!!


----------



## cheryl

Now that really is some good news,i'm really happy for you guys,and i hope everything turns out ok


Rosie is a verylovely bunny mum too! 





cheryl


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...thank you so much! :blushan::kiss: :sunshine:


----------



## TinysMom

Just to let you both know - I've had rabbitsshipped from California and Oregon to Texas - and I've alsotransportated rabbits (and had them transported) in a car over a periodof time from Texas to other places (and vice versa).

The rabbits that traveled in the plane were definitely less stressed than those who had to take several days to travel via. car.

Mind you - these were lionheads (and lops). 

So I'm sure Trixie will do just fine w/ the trip!

Peg


----------



## Haley

Oh you guys, that is so wonderful!!

Im so happy right now. I know Rosie will be a great bunny mom to Trixie and spoil her rotten.

Keep us posted and let me know if you need any help with anything along the way!

-Haley


----------



## maherwoman

Thank you so much, you guys! We might just need the help along the way in planning! 

I'm sooo looking forward to this. Yes, it'll be quite anexpense to get her here, but she's soooo worth it!!! 

Believe me, I'm sure lots of questions will come up between Denise and me! 

I'M SO EXCITED!!!

:highfive::sunshine::yes::jumpforjoy::thumbup:wiggle:hug1:toastingbuns:bunny2:biggrin::happydance:woohoo

The funny thing is, that even with all those smileys...they still don'tquite express the amount of excitement and happiness I feel withthis!! It's so wonderful!!

I've been trying to tell Flower all about it, but I think her hormonesare prohibbing much excitement, hehe! I'm not worried at allabout them bonding, to be honest...they're both so social, I don'tthink there'll be a problem at all. Between Flower's HUGEdesire for company and Trixie's immense friendliness toward otherbunnies...it'll work out just fine. And, hey, even if itdoesn't...sweet Trixie would have a home with us either way!


----------



## missyscove

Oh my, how exciting. I'm sure Trixiewill love California. I don't know that I would be able towait until March though, wow.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

YAY for Trixie!:bunnydance:You must both be soexcited. TrixieRabbit, you could not have chosen a better match foryour baby girl and you may miss her and hate to see her go, but atleast you know she will be in good hands and you can still have updates!

I'm not sure how you will wait until the spring maherwoman, I could ardly wait 3 weeks!


----------



## Spring

OH my! How exciting! When I heard that you founda home for Trixie, I was like YES, but when I read on and read she wasgoing to Rosie.. I actually squealed with joy!

What a perfect solution! I'm so happy!


----------



## maherwoman

Thanks, guys! I'm excited!!

I know...three months is a crazy long wait...but she's certainly worthit! In the meantime, we do have things to do over here, likecalling airlines and finding out various rates for her and for her cageto be flown out here, etc.

We've got little things here and there we've got to buy so that ourhome is actually bunny-proofed. We wouldn't want to inviteher to live with us just to run around in a pen...when she's used tobeing quite the free house bunny! 

So, yes, the wait will just KILL me...but I'm also happy that Denisehas plenty of time left with her baby before she gets flown across thecountry. 

We both love her so much...it's like Trixie has two mommiesnow! I will always consider Denise to be Trixie'smama.


----------



## naturestee

Oh yay! :bunnydance: What a great home for Trixie! Congrats, Maherwoman!


----------



## maherwoman

Thank you so much! I'm so terrifically excited!!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper

I've done said it once, and I'm so happy for you Trixie and Rosie, that I'll say it again:



WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

:elephant::bunnydance::colors::highfive::hug:arty::bouquet::kiss::yes::rofl::balloons:

:great::inlove::scared::jumpforjoy::woohoo:happydance:thumbup:biggrin::trio

This is definitely something to drink to :toastingbunsand sing about! :singing:

I couldn't be more thrilled for you Rosie, this has completely made myday. Trixie will be so spoiled, and I'm sure Flower will love her!


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...thank you! I'm sure Flower'sexcited, too, though right now I think she's being disapproving athaving to lose her "girly bits" in the process of gaining her newfriend, hehe!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes

Congrats to everyone!

Here's a usefu thread for shipping Trixie-girl:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=3028&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=shipping


Edit: try this one too:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=401&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=flying


----------



## maherwoman

PERFECT thread, Jordiwes, thank you!! 

I'll bump it for Denise and myself. 

Good find!


----------



## m.e.

:woohoo:hug:


----------



## TrixieRabbit

I am SO EXCITED, TOO! I couldn't have found abetter match for my little Trixie girl than Rosie. I am so glad I canfinally have peace of mind knowing that Rosie will spoil her just asrotten as me and DH have so far. Yes, I am sad to be giving up myprecious baby, but I KNOW FOR A FACT that Trixie will thrive with Rosieand her family and the other bunnies! 
Transporting her from NY to Ca will take some time and effort, but it is worth it to us both. 
Rosie and I have lots of questions, and as soon as this morning sickness subisides, I will definitely be posting more. 

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone! 

Love,

Denise and Trixie

:bunnydance::colors::colors::colors::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Spring

You could also come on the forum and get daily updates on Trixie! And LOTS of pictures!


----------



## maherwoman

I had a feeling that's why you weren't able topost more often. It's hard to function when you feel soaweful! 

I really hope the morning sickness chills out soon! 
*
TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> Rosie and I have lots of questions, and as soon as this morning sickness subisides, I will definitely be posting more.


----------



## JimD

:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley

I changed the title to reflect the recent developments! Im so excited for you both!


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, thank you! We're excited, too!! 

I can't wait to be adding onto Trixie's already existing Bunny Blogwith pictures of her here at our home, and at the airport when we go topick her up! 

I'm so excited to see my little MooCow Girl!  Ithink I might give her the middle name of MooCow at this rate...TrixieMooCow.  Hmmmm...
*
Haley wrote: *


> I changed the title toreflect the recent developments! Im so excited for you both!


----------



## TrixieRabbit

LOL! Trixie's name gets longer every minute: "Trixie *Moocow* Smooshyface Princess Booty Baby!" 

PS: Whoever coined the term "*MORNING* sickness" should come and see me so I can throw up on them at *8PM*!!!!!!


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...Wow...I didn't realize she already had so many names! Teehee! 

Aww...if I lived nearby, I would come over everyday (and bring thegirls and my daughter), and help you feel better, somehow. How far along are you now?
*
TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> LOL! Trixie's namegets longer every minute: "Trixie *Moocow* Smooshyface PrincessBooty Baby!"
> 
> PS: Whoever coined the term "*MORNING* sickness" should come andsee me so I can throw up on them at *8PM*!!!!!!


----------



## JimD

*maherwoman wrote: *


> How far along are you now?
> *
> TrixieRabbit wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Trixie's namegets longer every minute: "Trixie *Moocow* Smooshyface PrincessBooty Baby!"
Click to expand...

1: Trixie 
*2: Moocow* 
3: Smooshyface 
4: Princess Booty 
5: Baby


Five .....you silly.:?

Oooooh..... you mean how many months.....:embarrassed:


----------



## maherwoman

*:rofl::headsmack:foreheadsmack::laugh:*You're too funny!!  I think Booty Baby is onepart of the name, though, hehe!
*
JimD wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> How far along are you now?
> *
> TrixieRabbit wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Trixie's namegets longer every minute: "Trixie *Moocow* Smooshyface PrincessBooty Baby!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1: Trixie
> *2: Moocow*
> 3: Smooshyface
> 4: Princess Booty
> 5: Baby
> 
> 
> Five .....you silly.:?
> 
> Oooooh..... you mean how many months.....:embarrassed:
Click to expand...


----------



## TrixieRabbit

*maherwoman wrote:*


> *:rofl::headsmack:foreheadsmack::laugh:*You're too funny!!  I think Booty Baby is onepart of the name, though, hehe!
> *
> *




Yeah, as in Princess Booty-Baby. lol. 

I am 9 weeks pregnant...hence the morning sickness. Hopefully it goesaway in a couple weeks like they say it should. I would rather have abig belly than feel nauseous all day...
Poor Trixie hasn't been getting as many pets as she used to because hermommy is "out of commission" and will befor thenext couple weeks....

Sure you don't want her sooner, Rosie????


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, believe me! I _wish _we couldget her here sooner!! But, with Christmas having just passed,we haven't been able to save up any money quite yet for Flower's spay(though, all said and done, we could transport Trixie here BEFOREFlower's spayed...it would just give her more time to adjust to her newhome). But, unfortunately, that's not the only thing standingin the way.

But, let me ask...what's the weather like there now??


----------



## TrixieRabbit

It's actually pretty warm for this time of year, in the 50's....


----------



## maherwoman

Hmm...let me talk things over with my hubby, andI'll get back to you.  I don't see why wewouldn't be able to put together our half of things to get herhere...as long as the weather stays that way.


----------



## maherwoman

So...I talked to my husband...and explained howTrixie's probably having a hard time, what with her probably gettingless time from your husband, too, with his allergies, and how it's hardfor you and your morning sickness. He said we would look athow things go financially next week. I have completeconfidence that we should be able to send you our half of things nextweek, and get her here within a week. Do you think the warmerweather will last that long?

Sure, Flower won't be spayed yet, but we'd still do everything weplanned over here in the timing we intended. I think thetransition would be easier for Trixie to just get used to things on herown terms at first, anyway, and then we would spay Flower in the nextmonth, and start bonding a couple weeks after. Sounds like agood amount of time for Trixie to adjust to her new surroundings andher new human and kitty friends. 

What do you think?


----------

